# update good news



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Amost threw in the towel,made some changes.
I made my self 'scarcer" stopped doing things for her(vacuuming,dishes etc)
Woke her up early, for sex,kept her up late,.no more panties in bed,unhook her bra,when she is home she is not to wear it around the house.bought her new sleepwear. Vanilla is a thing of the past. The 72 hour rule,if she does not initiate, I will , we have yet to go 72 hours.
We are going to try Slow Sex soon.
I thought you might like an update


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Glad things are working for you. When you are getting what you like is usually a good idea to give her things she will appreciate. So in a while add back in helping with dishes and stuff just don't drop the advances.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

No bra, no panties, no excuses.

Get em' out and ready for action.

How do you last, even 5 minutes?


_The Typist-_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Deguello said:


> We are going to try Slow Sex soon.
> I thought you might like an update


I must warn you that anytime someone in a challenging relationship feels the sense of accomplishment to claim "good news" that more often than not it is an ominous sign of something huge about to go wrong. 

If you were to prescribe to "Badsanta's 101 rules for great sex" (four easy payments of $19.99 and you also get a free 1-Year supply of Libido-InstKill(TM) supplements for when things go wrong by calling 555-555-5555)...

*STEP 1: Lower Your Expectations for Both You and Your Spouse and Plan for Failure!*

Assume everything will backfire
Assume all your efforts will only serve to make problems worse
Preemptively ask your spouse for permission to cry BEFORE initiating sex
Go ahead and plan out your passive aggressive tantrums in advance for when things go wrong. Talk about this plan for your tantrum with your spouse so he/she can also make plans to steer clear until it is over. This way everyone knows what to do when ideas fail and it is less painful. 
Preemptively ask for forgiveness and admit that once you get into your passive aggressive rage that you will be temporarily unable to do so. This way your spouse may have an easier time actually forgiving you for when things go wrong and get temporarily worse for a while.
Be sure to have some comfort snacks on hand beforehand, as nothing is worse than sinking into an isolated rage of passive aggressive tantrums without a good snack to fuel the frustration. 

And if this step fails and your efforts are actually a success there is no need to return the Libido-InstKill(TM) as they are just candy jelly beans. Peel off the label and you will discover a hidden one called LibidoMax-Titanium-Ultra(TM) that can be used in the reverse psychology experiments for Step 2!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

badsanta said:


> I must warn you that anytime someone in a challenging relationship feels the sense of accomplishment to claim "good news" that more often than not it is an ominous sign of something huge about to go wrong.
> 
> If you were to prescribe to "Badsanta's 101 rules for great sex" (four easy payments of $19.99 and you also get a free 1-Year supply of Libido-InstKill(TM) supplements for when things go wrong by calling 555-555-5555)...
> 
> ...


BEST POST IN THE HISTORY OF TAM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You ARE bad Santa!

You let the air out of all our expectations!

_The Typist-_


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is you wife happy about what is happening, or just afraid you will leave?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

My wife went through that sort of thing... twice. The first would fit into the category of "hysterical bonding" and the second was her plan for scheduled sex. Only later on to have the awful conversation about how she "resented" sex with me. You WANT to believe. But honesty can sometimes go out the window when her "desire" has nothing to do with sex, or your feelings of rejection, but rather entirely about "saving" the marriage. 

Be afraid. Be very afraid. But hopefully all is good! You should know within 3 weeks.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Where have all the lovers gone?
.............................................................
Where have all the flowers gone?
Where have all the soldiers gone?
Where have all the young girls gone?
.............................................................
Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the flowers gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the flowers gone?
Young girls picked them, every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the young girls gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the young girls gone?
Gone to young men, every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?


Gone to graveyards, everyone.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Is you wife happy about what is happening, or just afraid you will leave?


Oh my!

She can't properly leave.
No.

The poor dear has no bra or panties to properly cover herself.


----------

